# Hellllllllllp My Babies are Killing Me



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

With all the talk about genetics today I thought you all may need a laugh on me. One of my kids has some major gas and it is about to kill me and my daughter. It is so toxic it smells like raw sewage. I am having a hard time pin pointing who is doing it because it is happening every 10-15 min and they are all around me. :shocked: :shocked: I have doggie beds scattered all around my desk so none of them feel left out and every time it happens the beds are full. B) B) I have ruled two culprits out and that is Zoley and Jacki. :wub: :wub: But OMG it is freezing out side and I can not open a window to air it out and it is not stopping.. :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: 



*But on a serious note does anyone have any experiance with doggy gas. I am beginning to get a bit concerned that someone may be sick. I have not changed anything in their diets all except their granfather (my dad) is next door and I know that he gives them a treat every morning. He has been hunting for a couple of weeks and they have just started getting them again a couple of days ago. But it is a simple doggy biscuit that they have been getting for ages. *


:brownbag: :brownbag: Help I am dying here and they are sleeping with me at night. Too bad I ran my ex off because we all know he would be carring the blame right now. There is no way such a sweet little white dog could be so toxic.... :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh your post brings "tears" to my eyes ~ LOL

Actually, it really does. Makes me think of my Daisy Girl. She was deaf, would fart so loud, I could hear it, but she couldn't. So the smell would wake her up. She would lift her sweet little nose in the air, sniff around, look at me in disgust, and move to another corner of the bed.

Soon enough, she would have all four corners, of the bed, stunk up. If looks could kill. I swear she blamed it on me, bless her little heart. 

Now with your problem, I'll bet it's Beer Gut Steve doing all the farting!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Oh your post brings "tears" to my eyes ~ LOL
> 
> Actually, it really does. Makes me think of my Daisy Girl. She was deaf, would fart so loud, I could hear it, but she couldn't. So the smell would wake her up. She would lift her sweet little nose in the air, sniff around, look at me in disgust, and move to another corner of the bed.
> 
> ...



You two are KILLIN' me!! I also have tears in my eyes, from laughing. Have I ever mentioned that Bonnie doesn't fart? Seriously, she's maybe farted three times in 6 1/2 years. Even then she tried blaming them on me. :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Oh your post brings "tears" to my eyes ~ LOL
> 
> Actually, it really does. Makes me think of my Daisy Girl. She was deaf, would fart so loud, I could hear it, but she couldn't. So the smell would wake her up. She would lift her sweet little nose in the air, sniff around, look at me in disgust, and move to another corner of the bed.
> 
> ...


Ok Deb own up, it was you all the time and you blamed poor innocent little Daisy Girl :biggrin: 

Neither of the boys fart very often, but Scooby has been known to upset his daddy occasionally, but I always laff and say "it's pay back, he must owe you quite a few by now"
The funniest thing though is Koko really loves daddy's farts, he actually zero's in on them, Lord help the poor little bugger he must be hard up for entertainment :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> Now with your problem, I'll bet it's Beer Gut Steve doing all the farting!!![/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Shotzi did this for awhile a few months ago. She likes to eat grass, so I thought that might be the cause. Especially since it's winter and smelly dog has gone.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 


Seriously love I am happy to see happy memories and even happier to be able to share them with you. *hugs you tight*

I am laughing so hard I have screwed up this whole post!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

And speaking of Our Beer Belly Steve looky here what I got................


*I'm in Heaven!!!!!!!*




































Sorry for the picture overload.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498251
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, of course, if company is around, and I "toot", I blame it on the nearest dog. B) 

Even that's a little hard to pull off, though. Like Koko, if anyone farts, ALL of mine will run to where the noise came from, yep they hear the ones we do not, and attack the culprit's butt. :HistericalSmiley: 

Now back to Becky. The only advice I have is, don't light a match!!! Open the windows!!

For God's sake, save yourself!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> And speaking of Our Beer Belly Steve looky here what I got................
> 
> 
> *I'm in Heaven!!!!!!!*
> ...



OMG!!! These are the best pics yet!!

Are the first ones of Beer Belly Fartin' Steve? 

Look at them all :wub: :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Deb I am trying. And the sad thing is when I lit my last cig my hair tried to light up!!!!! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb I am trying. And the sad thing is when I lit my last cig my hair tried to light up!!!!! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:[/B]



No, no, no!!! You have to wear a helmet while lighting a cig.  

And keep a fire extinguisher nearby :thumbsup:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> OMG!!! These are the best pics yet!!
> 
> Are the first ones of Beer Belly Fartin' Steve?
> 
> Look at them all :wub: :wub:[/B]


I honestly can not answer that question. My brain if fried right now.......... :w00t: :w00t: 


But seriously I was getting my baby lovin this morning and had my daughter grab the camera. :wub: :wub:


Thank you for commenting. I am so proud of these two litters. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a beautiful puppy pile! I'd like to jump right in. Or just lay down and have them jump on me.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

When we were bringing Ollie home from the breeders (Dec '06) he had such bad gas all the way home in the car we had to roll down the windows, etc. I figured poor little guy is just nervous and his tummy is upset, etc. Well, he got it every day after that--mostly in the evenings. Initially we never even thought anything of it--I don't think I ever even mentioned it here. Anyway, come to find out it was the food he was on w/ the breeder who also sent some home with us (chicken soup for the Puppys Soul). Anyway, further investigation, come to find out it was the CHICKEN. Ollie can't have anything with chicken in it or else he gets loose stools and gas. Just a thought...

I was lol at your story :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> And speaking of Our Beer Belly Steve looky here what I got................
> 
> 
> *I'm in Heaven!!!!!!!*
> ...


I thought I heard someone talking about me...  

Ok... I get confused really easily... but I am counting more babies in this babie pile than I thought you had.... :smilie_tischkante: :wacko1: :w00t: So clearly... I'm missing something. Clue me in... didn't she have 5 babies?

Whatever the case... talk about ODing on cuteness... WOW!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> When we were bringing Ollie home from the breeders (Dec '06) he had such bad gas all the way home in the car we had to roll down the windows, etc. I figured poor little guy is just nervous and his tummy is upset, etc. Well, he got it every day after that--mostly in the evenings. Initially we never even thought anything of it--I don't think I ever even mentioned it here. Anyway, come to find out it was the food he was on w/ the breeder who also sent some home with us (chicken soup for the Puppys Soul). Anyway, further investigation, come to find out it was the CHICKEN. Ollie can't have anything with chicken in it or else he gets loose stools and gas. Just a thought...
> 
> I was lol at your story :biggrin:[/B]


I am glad to hear that Olllie's toxic shock syndrome is over. And you do not have to deal with this mess. :shocked: :shocked: I dont feed chicken. I feed lamb. Hummmmmm I just wish I knew who???????????? :smheat: :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498286
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have known... :smtease: :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Now with your problem, I'll bet it's Beer Gut Steve doing all the farting!!![/B]



No, the only person in this family who does that sort of thing is Peg...


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498286
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no no. I had 4 live babies at two different times. How did you forget?????????? Now we see where you get the belly from. huhhhhhhhhhhh???????????? :shocked: :shocked: 

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


By the way. Thank you!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498251
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BWA HAHAHA!! I've got a bridge to sell you, Steve.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498333
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I have some ocean front property in Arizona. ..... Opps sorry thatis where you are from. Do you believe me????


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498333
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I love bridges Linda... :HistericalSmiley: but it's gonna have to be cheap after all the money we spent the last month or so...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498336
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BWA HAHAHA!! I've got a bridge to sell you, Steve.
[/B][/QUOTE]
And I have some ocean front property in Arizona. ..... Opps sorry thatis where you are from. Do you believe me????
[/B][/QUOTE]

So CA fell off... finally?? :biggrin:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498333
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linda, I dont think I told you thank you for the comment on the babies. So just in case I did not.* THANK YOU!!!!*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498338
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I have some ocean front property in Arizona. ..... Opps sorry thatis where you are from. Do you believe me????
[/B][/QUOTE]

So CA fell off... finally?? :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

You are SO bad, and when Deb reads this, you're going to be SO busted.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498343
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BWA HAHAHA!! I've got a bridge to sell you, Steve.
[/B][/QUOTE]
And I have some ocean front property in Arizona. ..... Opps sorry thatis where you are from. Do you believe me????
[/B][/QUOTE]

So CA fell off... finally?? :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

You are SO bad, and when Deb reads this, you're going to be SO busted. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

*B-U-S-T-E-D*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498338
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I have some ocean front property in Arizona. ..... Opps sorry thatis where you are from. Do you believe me????
[/B][/QUOTE]

So CA fell off... finally?? :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, the winds picked up, and YOUR deadly gases blew our way. The chaos caused an earthquake.

We are in the process of swimming to your house.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I hope you're able to pinpoint the farter! Seriously, I really hope it's nothing more than a little belly upset, and not anything more sinister.
If there's tooting in this household we KNOW where it came from!

[attachment=31889:da_poot.jpg]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Becky, well I for one am GLAD I got "rid of my ex" HAHAAH his gas would knock anyone out.

Now about your puppies.... good luck figuring that out! I know Bella Mia sure did have some nasty gas some times.

That pile of puppies is just WAY too cute! That is a priceless photo we should see in a book or somewhere.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498343
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BWA HAHAHA!! I've got a bridge to sell you, Steve.
[/B][/QUOTE]
And I have some ocean front property in Arizona. ..... Opps sorry thatis where you are from. Do you believe me????
[/B][/QUOTE]

So CA fell off... finally?? :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, the winds picked up, and YOUR deadly gases blew our way. The chaos caused an earthquake.

We are in the process of swimming to your house.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm going to go out and figure out where I can build my dock ...


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I hope you're able to pinpoint the farter! Seriously, I really hope it's nothing more than a little belly upset, and not anything more sinister.
> If there's tooting in this household we KNOW where it came from!
> 
> [attachment=31889:da_poot.jpg][/B]


Thank you Heidi. I am beginning to think that my father their grandfather has sunk something to either Skye or Maggie and not told me about it. Because when I called him and told him that we were dying over here he sure got a good chuckle. So this means that I get to get even. You have heard of doe scent haven't you. It is the scent of a female deer in heat. And it will knock a grown man off his feet. Well he does not know his daughter well, because I always get even... :brownbag: :brownbag: 

Seriously though thank you sincerely for caring enough to post.



> Becky, well I for one am GLAD I got "rid of my ex" HAHAAH his gas would knock anyone out.
> 
> Now about your puppies.... good luck figuring that out! I know Bella Mia sure did have some nasty gas some times.
> 
> ...


Mel when I read your post I had tears fall. But these were tears of joy. You really pulled at my heart strings with your last statement. Thank you!!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oh, honey. we had a foot of snow the other day and i STILL opened the window as the only alternative to dying from methane toxicity. :smstarz: no lie. the buttercup knows that when i roll over in bed... that seems to be her "cue" to let the gas leak begin. oh. good. GOD. IN. HEAVEN. :smpullhair: i have literally left the bed, gone to the living room, under the covers and wake up to find her lying butt-first next to me tooting away. 

she is less gassy since being off the chicken soup kibble, but now it's less frequent, but more deadly. 

i just can't win... :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

OK now you get another one on me. We all know who Ezekiel is. And we know how he had a sex change not to long ago. Well I think my boy is a bit confused..............

I just looked up and he was fluffing the pee pad and then I look again and the little terd is peeing on it. Somebody help........Now I am getting confused. :smhelp: :smhelp: :smhelp: 


And somebody just let another fart. I'm sure glad I layed that cigarette down. 


Anne Marie if you could see me now you would think I drank the whole bottle of wine..................


And I dont drink!!!! :smstarz: :smstarz: :smstarz:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Y'all crack me up! :HistericalSmiley: Sophie is too sophisticated to "toot," but Annie could clear out the house and have the haz-mat team show up. :w00t:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lol, Becky if you need to leave the house to save yourself you can come to Crestview. No farter's here. Don't light any more matches. Don't want to see you on the evening news. 

The picture with you and all the puppies is absolutely adorable. I'm not sure if the Pensacola paper has a "Pet of the Day", if they do you need to submit that picture.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Lol, Becky if you need to leave the house to save yourself you can come to Crestview. No farter's here. Don't light any more matches. Don't want to see you on the evening news.
> 
> The picture with you and all the puppies is absolutely adorable. I'm not sure if the Pensacola paper has a "Pet of the Day", if they do you need to submit that picture.[/B]


Awww Debby that is so sweet. But I dont send in things like that. But if you would like to you are more than welcome to copy it and send it in.

I think I have figured out what is causing the stinky problem. :brownbag: And if I am right I dont know how I am going to handle it. :blink: :blink: 
They are cleaning the land next to me and I am beginning to think I have a skunk under my home. I have never smelled a skunt but this scent is gaging me big time. It was funny when it began (honestly it still is when I think about it). :smtease: One of the reason's that I am thinking this is because the kids are all asleep and none are near me. They are still in my bed tucked in tight sleeping like babies. Needles to say I can not go to sleep for the smell and thinking of how it is killing me and busting out laughing. :smheat: :smheat: 

I forgot to mention that earlier my oldest daughter came over to eat dinner tonight. We tried to warn her. And she did not head our warning. Just about the time that she was finishing her last bite it hit her. I have only seen her move so fast once before. She slung her plate in the sink and ran out the front door. All along saying OMG what the heck is that. :smscare2: :smscare2: You see the face I just posted that was her. Then she stuck her head back in the door and said "I love y'all, thank you for dinner mom and have fun with this one!" 

Oh I almost forgot that before the doggies we told nighty night, they were all going crazy at certain areas of the room. They looked like a bunch of doggies with a big imagination. And one of the spots being right her where my computer is.   Then to top it off we (Rhonda and I ) heard something under my home knocking around. :smcry: Poor Rhonda panicked and started yelling "mom can it get in here with us?" I assured her no that it could not. But then when I am laying TRYING to go to sleep I hear something that sounded line something knocking over something in my kitchen. I know it was not one of the babies so what does that lead you all to believe??? :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: My SIL is a Dr and I am about to put a call in to her that we may need oxygen......Nah I will be getting my brother over here to "hunt" it down. :chili: :chili: He is a big hunter do you think he will be able to "track" it. I told Rhonda we needed a blood hound to sniff it out joking but if it does not go away by tomorrow I am going to have to resort to drastic measures. 

Now I feel like a bad mommy. I blamed it on the kids and it is not looking like it was one of them after all. :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: 

The only thing that bother's me about calling in my brother is that the poor critter will die. Is there anywhere that I can call to come and get my critter and release it back into the wild???????? :innocent: :innocent: 

OK now you can say....." Becky shut up, you are rattling here woman!" :w00t: :w00t: But you see I can't. I am getting to the delirious point here. :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OOOh Becky, the pile of puppies!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Sweet, sweet babies. I just can't stand it.

On to the gas :huh: .......Our guys NEVER, EVER have that problem. Honest......maybe what we feed.

Thanks for the puppie fix.


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

my gosh, that had to be the funniest post ive read in a while...


ryder toots occasionally, but only after he has a bath.....


i dunno... maybe its cause he gets a special treat after a bath....

lol

and the puppies are adorable!!!

i cant wait to get another one :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

UPDATE 

The skunk has left the home of Clabec Maltese. It was not one of my innocent babies. I am such a baaaaaaaadddddd mommy for blaming one of them. :smhelp: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: 

It freed it's self and has gone back into freedom. It left the following day. But I have to say I still get the whiff of it every now and again. :smscare2: :smscare2: :smscare2: 

Anyway dont be too mad at mommy babies. What can I say. It stank and who would have thought it was a blasted SKUNK!! My poor poor babies were suffering with me. I am such a baaaaaaadddddd mommy. :welcometosm: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> UPDATE
> 
> The skunk has left the home of Clabec Maltese. It was not one of my innocent babies. I am such a baaaaaaaadddddd mommy for blaming one of them. :smhelp: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:
> 
> ...


*i'm jealous!!! * i wondered the other night about the toxic fumes in my room... thinking "hmmm... there IS a little skunky odor to this..." and just before i passed out, i heard buttercup toot one more time. :smilie_tischkante: 

if you EVER get skunk-lonely, let us know... the buttercup has gas, will travel!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=500726
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buttercup Ezekiel says come on girl friend. Pack you bags you mom is talking bad about you. :wub: You can eat crackers or cut the skunk anytime in my bed.. :wub: 
Baby says dont get near the foooood!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I just got around to reading this thread. I don't have the problem with my kids now but little Missy started with the gas and it was about gagging me!!
She liked to sleep up next to my pillow and more often than not I'd awaken to her having limbed onto my pillow with her little butt right in my face! I assumed it had to be my husband because I simply couldn't believe such a tiny little girl could create such a terrible stink! I would yell at him to at least leave the room when the 'gas-expelled' and he kept insisting it wasn't him! Then one day it was just her and I laying down for a nap and it happened! PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was always adding veggies to her food ( mostly brocolli , and green beans and once in awhile cauliflower) It didn't dawn on me that it was the cauliflower!!!! odd that the brocolli didn't do it to her but the cauliflower SURE DID! Ecch I could almost gag now just thinking about it lol . Needless to say that was eliminated!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I just got around to reading this thread. I don't have the problem with my kids now but little Missy started with the gas and it was about gagging me!!
> She liked to sleep up next to my pillow and more often than not I'd awaken to her having limbed onto my pillow with her little butt right in my face! I assumed it had to be my husband because I simply couldn't believe such a tiny little girl could create such a terrible stink! I would yell at him to at least leave the room when the 'gas-expelled' and he kept insisting it wasn't him! Then one day it was just her and I laying down for a nap and it happened! PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I was always adding veggies to her food ( mostly brocolli , and green beans and once in awhile cauliflower) It didn't dawn on me that it was the cauliflower!!!! odd that the brocolli didn't do it to her but the cauliflower SURE DID! Ecch I could almost gag now just thinking about it lol . Needless to say that was eliminated!!![/B]


Needless to say that Missy stank you out and daddy got the blame. I love it when that happens....LOLOL But my babies have to tote the blame I am manless. And they get to tote my blame at times....... :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: 

Terry I am so proud to be able to share in her memory with you. God Bless you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

